# Camelot Theme Park / Chorley / 08/2017



## Snailsford (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys and girls,

Seen a few posts about this place on here, and decided to go and have a little snoop! Sometimes I'm up this way with work, so when I was due to go up there, I had it all planned and researched, but the first time I went in a nice gentleman tapped me on the shoulder as I was taking a pictures, safe to say he **** me up! I was caught in about 3 minutes so only took a few snaps, and was told to delete all the pictures I had took of the place, and got cautioned and told if I was seen again the police would be called.

Fast forward a month and I'm going back there for work again. This time I'm prepared. 

Manage to sneak in around the back and decided as soon as I get in, take pictures of absolutely EVERYTHING. I decide to even go into the places that scare the **** out of me, and start running around in the dark buildings, taking pictures of smashed toilets and the lot!

I tried to get down to the lower end of the park but ended up getting caught again, but decided to have a little game of chase with the security, and made it back out without getting told off...

Anyway, heres a few snaps that I took of the place!


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 3, 2017)

If someone could put this post in Leisure Sites, as I appear to have been slightly blind when posting originally


----------



## merribrody (Sep 11, 2017)

Every time someone posts this I get a little sad. Went here all the time as a wee one being from 20 miles away. Its going to the dogs now isn't it. My inner child is crying.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 13, 2017)

I have fond memories of this place as a child, when I visited a while back it was a weird feeling to see it as it is now 

It seems to be that security mainly stays around the Knightmare ride as that is where most of us want to get to and they know it


----------



## woody65 (Sep 16, 2017)

just for reference, no one can make you delete pics not even the police without a court order. did you ask to see his warrant card when he cautioned you? impersonating a police office is a criminal offence......


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 16, 2017)

No I didn't ask them for their warrant card or anything... I don't really want to be that type of person, if they catch me, I'll be as cooperative as possible within reason, they're only doing their job at the end of the day! If I was in their shoes I wouldn't want a mouthy little twerp shouting his rights at me [emoji23]


----------



## krela (Sep 16, 2017)

There's a difference between being a mouthy twerp, and standing up for yourself. They're not "just doing their job" if they're trying to make you do things they have no right to make you do.


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 16, 2017)

I suppose, but it just made me go back a 2nd time to get more pictures, more fool them...


----------



## ironsky (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm surprised that Camelot is still standing given the mania to build yet more houses on any spare land. Never went too it when open but interesting to see the decay and fast becoming the ' Six Flags ' ( an abandoned amusement park at New Orleans, U.S.A) of the UK.


----------



## lingaz (Sep 17, 2017)

great pics such a shame to see the place like this remembering how it used to be


----------



## Casperwoodseaves (Oct 23, 2017)

The people who paint offensive graffiti are just such scum. What makes them do it?


----------



## Snailsford (Oct 23, 2017)

It’s normally just children that don’t know what else to draw... much prefer if they gave something a go, I get a bit bored of cocks scribbled on walls.


----------



## Nodge44 (Nov 11, 2017)

This place is still accesible if you look around as we visited a few weeks ago however security is really tight. I would advise anyone travelling there to avoid going near the knightmare rollercoaster as security is pretty tight around this area but rest of area is accessible. 

We had a game of chase with security but they never ended up finding us its just a case of hiding until they have gone and then carrying on with your journey.

Great pictures shame noone will buy the land and make it into the glory it once was.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm gutted I never made it here 5 yrs ago as pics from around that time have so much to see. But hey you made it in there and got to capture what's still there so that's all that counts! 
I agree with Krela, you can politely say no without seeming like an arse, it's actually classed as criminal damage to force someone to delete there pics unwillingly, I've been asked to on a number of occasions, just recently too, I'm always polite when I say no as at the end of the day I'm in the wrong...getting nicked for a section 5 can be such a bore[emoji53]


----------



## merribrody (Dec 3, 2017)

ironsky said:


> I'm surprised that Camelot is still standing given the mania to build yet more houses on any spare land. Never went too it when open but interesting to see the decay and fast becoming the ' Six Flags ' ( an abandoned amusement park at New Orleans, U.S.A) of the UK.



I desperately wanted to do Six Flags when I was in New Orleans last year but holy moly is it hard to get to. Went past it a few times when we were tripping up to Slidell. Next time I go might reach out to some locals.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice post & great perseverance, would love a look in here but don't think I would have the bottle to go in alone lol.


----------



## urbexmodel (Apr 11, 2018)

Great pictures! I visited here quite a while ago now and looks really empty now  was the ghost ride still there or has it been taken apart?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 31, 2018)

Go and stand in the naughty corner snailsford! Hahaha this made me laugh...getting caught after 3 minutes, you did bloody well mate I think security must have been told they are guarding plutonium rods, seems a rather extreme reaction Great to see an update of this place even though it's lookin very sad.


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Jun 2, 2018)

I went here as a kid when I was living in the area - as well as Frontier Land in Morecambe.

Regarding photo taking and being asked to delete them. Do you guys never use a smart-phone to take photos? (the quality of photos on my current smart-phone is actually better than my camera). Basically these days if you allow your settings to do so, nothing can be deleted as they get saved instantly somewhere in cyberspace. . . . . .

I was asked to delete a photo of the Dragon in Brighton Pavilion last year . . . but I said it's impossible as it's already 'up there on the cloud' 

Basically once you've clicked that's it.


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2018)

AloneInTheDark said:


> I went here as a kid when I was living in the area - as well as Frontier Land in Morecambe.
> 
> Regarding photo taking and being asked to delete them. Do you guys never use a smart-phone to take photos? (the quality of photos on my current smart-phone is actually better than my camera). Basically these days if you allow your settings to do so, nothing can be deleted as they get saved instantly somewhere in cyberspace. . . . . .
> 
> ...



Largely redundant point as there is no legal basis for anyone to make you delete your photos, not even the police can make you do it. Also if you can upload it to the cloud you can delete it from the cloud, it's only one extra step. Hardly an infallible fallback.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 3, 2018)

krela said:


> Largely redundant point as there is no legal basis for anyone to make you delete your photos, not even the police can make you do it. Also if you can upload it to the cloud you can delete it from the cloud, it's only one extra step. Hardly an infallible fallback.



As an extra precaution I back my cloud up to the fog.


----------

